# [Resolved] my uncooperative computer (in several areas)



## twoteachigo (Sep 29, 2002)

Anyone with any ideas, no matter how remote, please respond to this~ frustrated to the point of not even using my computer anymore 
I have been having tons of troubles for quite some time. Borrowed another one to register and make this posting.
Mine is a HP Pavilion laptop (56K-modem/ Earthlink as server) with Windows 98 and Internet Explorer 6.0 and Outlook 2000 XP with Microsoft Office calendar & contacts.

I often cant get Outlook to open at all, or only after it tries forever. Meanwhile, you cant do anything else on the computer during that.
If this doesnt work, then I must do Ctrl + Alt + Del and restart it in Safe Mode.
Sometimes even this doesnt work and if I do Ctrl + Alt + Del again, then it wants to run Detect and Repair from the original CD.
Allowing it to do this goes through the process properly, but neglects to correct whatever problem thats there.
This Outlook is from the CD-Rom that came with my Pocket PC (an iPaq from Compaq) & was installed on my laptop so synchronizing the two will be more compatible.
It also often tells me it cant send emails, right after it just has already done so, or cant find the server or theres an error of some sort. Reboots dont change this.
And I often cant open any of the jpgs attached to emails (get cant find Windows/temporary/bmp message instead).

When I use my Internet Explorer, often there are error messages that it couldnt open the page after Id just been to another page within moments.
It also will tell me that no server can be found. This is the default I prefer for all my Favorites and web-surfing.
A bunch of attempts at updating to 6.0 had failed, as it only kicked out an illegal operation performance message before the download could be installed.
Or it told me that the setup couldnt be installed because a previous installation has pending work requiring a reboot & needs a restart before running the IE setup, but there was nothing else pending & even if I would reboot anyways, it still gives me this message. Finally, now, I have the 6.0 properly installed.

Another problem is with my modem suddenly kicking me off-line for no apparent reason. Sometimes this happens after only a few minutes or after hours.
It will also do this after Ive just been active online not even 5 seconds prior. Eventually, it says theres a hardware failure. Rebooting fixes that about 70% of the time.

Finally, another person who had the Klez worm (virus) in June/July 2002 & didnt know it & didnt have any antivirus software then sent out emails to me.
At the time, my computer also had no updated antivirus software. That persons system was recognized with the virus right away, cleaned with the Klez tool before the 6th of July extra damages and installed with Norton 2002. 
I was told about this right away, so I had only opened a couple of emails, which I realize can still bring in the virus; however, there were never any signs that I got the virus myself at that time.
All other emails Id gotten from that person were not opened until after Norton 2002 Corporate was installed on my computer. Nothing caught when opening them.
Now suddenly a third person keeps telling me they get warnings of Klez attachments when I email them in September 2002.
This third person is the only one whos seen any warnings related to emails coming from me, and Ive made a point to ask lots of people & theyve checked their logs.
I have been keeping my Norton updated daily, have run the Symantec sites virusscan, and have run the Klez removal tool at several intervals, always coming up empty. Also, no damaged files are shown on whole harddrive when defrag first initializes.
Theyre still convinced I have the Klez, Im only half-convinced, and neither of us know what other steps to take against it before November 2002 rolls around.
Maybe its somehow mutated itself and hidden from the tools, even when run from disk or website, but weird that no one else has seen it and no signs at this end.
In November it may crash, and Ill lose an expensive laptop just like that. The only possible signs Ive gotten at my end are 2 blank emails to me from no address/subj. 
Now they want to literally take my computer apart and try to clean it out that way, which I think is very risky since were not 100% sure it is infected/ will crash.

My Defrag has decided not to work for many, many months also. I think this is the crux of most of my troubles, except for those Klez messages the 3rd party gets.
Defrag will come on weekly, like Ive scheduled it to do, but only goes to 10%, then says it was interrupted & restarts (even w/ screensaver off & nothing else running).
Never completes its job past 10%. Have already tried this:

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Digi Program 
Junior Member 
The Magic Castle USA
Joined Sep 2002
1 Posts
(IP) 
Defrag Cleaner For 98 Se (09-29-2002 01:38 AM) report / quote / edit (#1)

Allright m8s how are you all doing, Fine i hope. What i want to know is were can i download a Defrag Cleaner for my computer i run Windows 98 se. The problem i have is when i try and Defrag my computer it wont Defrag all that happens is the screen goes white and then it goes to 2% then back down to 0% could anyone tell me what the problem could be. Any help or information would be a big help thanks for your time and help it is very much appreciated.

Best and Kind Regards

Take Care all of you

__________________
DIGI P MASTER OF ILLUSIONS

JohnO28356 
Junior Member 
Joined Aug 2002
11 Posts

(IP) 
(09-29-2002 02:20 AM) 
report / quote / edit (#2)

Before running Defrag run Scandisk. Bring up Control/Alt/Delete and end task on everything but Internet Explorer and Systray. Also make sure you disable your screensaver. Also recommend you go to the site below and download and install the Windows ME defrag, it's much faster. That site has a self-installing file that will do the installation changes for you

http://www.surecool.com/

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
{Trying the ScanDisk & End-Task parts do seem to have helped, but still not running entirely right}
{I haven't tried this site yet, tho I think that's my next step?}

And it often overheats easily. Have tried one of those air-cans to clean it out. 
And it will also sometimes never open up past the menu/desktop upon initial start-up before shutting its own self down.
And it will have an unstable message come up for the Windows system (at odds times, of course).
And it will just plain lock up in wonderful Windows fashion for no apparent rhyme-or-reason either, leaving me with no choice but to just turn it off
This surely isnt helping either; yet have had no choice since in those situations Ctrl + Alt + Del wont even come up and any key I hit then causes an unhappy buzzing.

The remaining hard drive space on it is not magnificent, but it is enough to support these programs.
Whats the deal?????!!!!!


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

You may have some hardware troubles, such as a bad fan...or video running too hot....heat can damage system if not taken care of - burning out processor. 
Replacing parts in laptops is best left to a tech, but for the other problems....have you followed the Klez consolidation posts located here: http://forums.techguy.org/t79884/s.html

Lots of info/links there for you to try things if you wish.
You may have some additional spyware....read this:
http://forums.techguy.org/t79884/s.html
Use either or both of those programs...see what it finds....BUT letting it delete the things it finds without backing them up can make some of your downloaded programs not function...there is a setting with AdAware before you delete all the things it finds to make backup of them all, use it. The programs spyware is included with are covered here:
http://www.cexx.org/adware.htm
Its a long page with links....again, lots of info, but useful/read that as time-consuming. Takes awhile to get the idea....this stuff can come onto your computer without you knowing, it lowers performance, causes errors, strange behavior to the point of tossing the computer out a window.

Last resort, and sometimes the easiest> format and reinstall.
This can be very tricky if you do not have the type of system that uses a Restore Cd- you have to have the hardware information, devices you have inside down pat....drivers for all, and a good knowledge of formatting and reinstalling Windows.


----------



## twoteachigo (Sep 29, 2002)

Even in Safe Mode with only Explorer on & no Systray or Screensaver, it does "reading drive info" for 10%, then "defragmenting file system" for 10%, then starts back at 0% w/ reading of same thing all over again, w/out any explanation or saying system's been interrupted.

Thinking of trying another defrag kit.
I'm leaning towards the non-defrag & overheating as being the concerns.

Thanks for such quick feedback!


----------



## twoteachigo (Sep 29, 2002)

Check out several thorough sites on all Win98 topics by doing this as entry on www.askjeeves.com

"What if defrag won't work on Windows 98?"


----------



## twoteachigo (Sep 29, 2002)

I finally found a way for this to work on my computer properly, and man is my computer happier!
Runs noticeably happier and no error or unstable messages.
Outlook opens now in a matter of half-a-minute!

Also, it turns out this is the process that works:


Turn off Screensaver
Leave in Normal Mode
Start, then Run, then Msconfig
General tab
Uncheck everything under the Selective Startup (but leave that heading as chosen)
(for me, this meant unchecking Process System.ini file, Process Win.ini file, and Load startup group items)
Apply, OK
Restart computer
Run Scandisc, then run Defrag
Start, then Run, then Msconfig
General, recheck those 3 items 
Apply, OK
Restart computer
Turn on Screensaver
Readjust desktop icon locations & preferences on main toolbar (doesnt remember these settings)



* Other suggestion attempted but failed: Safe Mode & Ctrl+Alt+Del to End Task on all but Explorer & Systray 
(apparently that way was still allowing Windows to write to hard drive during defrag by those Selective checked items) 

** Now, what about other troubles?
(seen a couple of odd/maybe virus-related emails come in since my 1st posting's mention of those blank ones from nobody)


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Most HP's use a second, small partition for the System restore data....when you virus scan, are you sure you check all drives??
Have you run the Klez tool on the second partition, if it exists? 
The only way to be sure you remain uninfected would be to run the System Restore with full format, using the Restore Cds (if laptop owners are given those- some are not given any software at all) The HP website has good information on any problems with running a restore using CDs. 
basically, you have two choices, one that keeps your files as is and one the returns the computer to as it was when brand new...you lose all data you created and would have to reinstall it all, programs to Internet Explorer update, Windows Update, HP updated drivers etc. When it runs, the HP restore is fast...you can probably find the support area from links on the computer, they usually have them right on the start menu or desktop or program list. Yell if you cant find the support pages for reinstalling with the CDs. To run it, you have to first make the CD drive first in BIOS boot order. Then, you boot up with the CD in drive- it should run, provided you have not changed too much of the original hardware, which is pretty hard to do with a laptop, so am guessing this would be successful in your case!


----------



## twoteachigo (Sep 29, 2002)

Thanks for the input; nothing seems to help.
Now I have:

system errors/ unstable back again, along w/:

double emails being sent and received, some undeliverable to addresses that I know are working at that exact time because I resend using a different computer right then just fine,
some sent to me from no one, some from unheard-of people, some blanks, some no-subjects, and a couple of nasty notes from people replying to me with emails they got from my address w/ screwy subjects that I never sent & never even knew these people Yet all scans say my computers fine :0(

server/modem probs still happening galore, including these:

ISP Errors on 10/3
Sending & Receiving reported error (0x800CCC0F): 'The connection to the server was interrupted.'
Sending & Receiving reported error (0x800CCC90): 'Your incoming (POP3) e-mail server has reported an internal error. The server responded: -ERR unable to open that message.'


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Whew- all I can offer you is: Get anything you really need backed up soon from that hard drive. The heating alone can ruin your present drive, CPU, etc. - no telling when it may just stop working. Or become unbootable. Almost sounds like bad RAM or hard drive- try the hard drive diganostics program you can download, with any computer, from your hard drive's manufacturer website...they usually fit on floppy which you make a bootdisk, then start the computer with it in, start the diag tool....tells you if the drive is going or good. You sound like you do or at least did do regular maintenance so not going to ask about deleting TEMP, TEMP INTERNET FILES< COOKIES, etc. 
Have you tried the Repair tool for Internet Explorer- 

From Add/Remove Programs, highlight "Microsoft Internet Explorer 6.0 (or whatever shows) and Tools" click "Install/Remove" as if you were going to uninstall it...it wil then offer 3 options, one will be "Repair this version of IE" run the repair tool....see what happens. It MAY tell you to just reinstall, in which case do that. The Repair is not always able to fix severe problems with IE. You may have to try this in Safe Mode...I think that it works from there. 

If that cant fix anything, try rolling IE back....if you saved the uninstall info when upgrading, you can restore to IE 5.5 or whatever version below 6.0 you had. There is a program called IERadicator that will supposedly remove IE....I have not used it, but info on it can be found using any search engine like Google. 

I would assume you have tried Uninstalling Outlook, whichever versions you use, and Earthlink itself. That's one option- did you? Try upgrading to higher version?

Have you looked into using either AdAware 5.83 or SpyBot- two programs that remove the bad parts of programs that cut into system performance in a big way....if you did use any, did it find much to remove? (the stuff comes in with mostly freeware programs, like browser enhancements, games, file sharing programs, not with standard good applications...but, it can come bundled without you even knowing....best to check for it)

might also be good idea to let a technician open it up, at least test RAM, clean inside well, test power supply, etc.


----------



## twoteachigo (Sep 29, 2002)

Used them to be sure I was checking it all correctly... they're just as baffled... modem, programs, email & IE of both versions check out just fine... And technicians won't touch it because of the possibility of virus for liability purposes.

REALLY appreciate all your assistance & thinking, Byteman!!!


----------



## twoteachigo (Sep 29, 2002)

Now I haven't been able to get any jpg files to open at all; it just says "C:\Windows\Temporary.bmp was not found'
This happens whether it's a new one just sent to me as an attachment to an email or one that was saved a long time ago.
How do I fix this? Used to work fine until 2 weeks ago.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Is the c:\windows\temp directory present?


----------



## twoteachigo (Sep 29, 2002)

I don't know!
This is a new area for me.
How do I check?
How do I know?
How do I set it up if it's not there?

Thanks!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

It might help to have a good look at what is currently in your active and inactive startup profile. To show us, get the StartupList application from the site below, unzip and run it, then copy/paste the results to a reply. Before running it you should run msconfig and at least temporarily RE-check any unchecked files in the Startup tab so we can see what is there. You can uncheck them again after running Startuplist:

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/

Also I'm going to give you a post explaining how to do a good DOS level cleanup in Win98:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?postid=524090#post524090


----------



## twoteachigo (Sep 29, 2002)

StartupList report, 10/12/2002, 6:56:10 PM
StartupList version: 1.34.0
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUDIORACK\ESSCDMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\RTVSCN95.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\DEFWATCH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYNAPTICS\SYNTP\SYNTPLPR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\VPEXRT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYNAPTICS\SYNTP\SYNTPENH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IRMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\IRXFER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\VPTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT ACTIVESYNC\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALSET\HELPEXPRESS\DEFAULT\HXIUL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSWORKS\CALENDAR\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EARTHLINK\TOOLBAR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\GMT\GMT.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\PRECISIONTIME\PRECISIONTIME.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALSET\HELPEXPRESS\DEFAULT\CLIENT\HELPEXP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EARTHLINK\CONNMON.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PKZIP\PKZIP\WINZIP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSWorks\Calendar\WKCALREM.EXE
America Online Tray Icon.lnk = C:\America Online 4.0\aoltray.exe
EarthLink ToolBar.lnk = C:\Program Files\EarthLink\TOOLBAR.EXE
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
GStartup.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\GMT\GMT.exe
PrecisionTime.lnk = C:\Program Files\PrecisionTime\PrecisionTime.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
SynTPLpr = C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
SynTPEnh = C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
IrMon = IrMon.exe
CriticalUpdate = c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
LoadQM = loadqm.exe
CMESys = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\COMMON FILES\CMEII\CMESYS.EXE"
RealTray = C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
vptray = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\VPTRAY.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

ESS CD Button Monitor = C:\Program Files\AudioRack\esscdmon.exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
rtvscn95 = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\RTVSCN95.EXE
defwatch = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEFWATCH.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Reminder = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\reminder.exe
MSMSGS = "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
H/PC Connection Agent = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT ACTIVESYNC\WCESCOMM.EXE"
Weather = C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE 1
HXIUL.EXE = C:\Program Files\Alset\HelpExpress\Default\HXIUL.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = c:\windows\msnmgsr1.exe

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = c:\windows\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}

[>IEPerUser] *
StubPath = RUNDLL32.EXE IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.INI listing:
(Created 9/10/2002, 17:54:2)

[rename]
NUL=c:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TRICKL~2.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\IEGATOR.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\IEGATOR.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\IEGATOR.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\IEGATOR.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\UNVISE32.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\UNVISE32.EXE
NUL=c:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\GMT\AUTOUP~1\GATOR_~1.GUA
NUL=c:\WINDOWS\TEMP\TRICKL~1.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\_INS5576._MP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\ZDATAI51.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\_WUTL951.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_INS5576._MP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\ZDATAI51.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_WUTL951.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT


----------



## twoteachigo (Sep 29, 2002)

NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI


----------



## twoteachigo (Sep 29, 2002)

NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50B05.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DANSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEUTSCH.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DLGIMAGE.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ESPANOL.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\FRANCAIS.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INTLEN~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ITALIANO.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NEDERL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NORSK.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PORTUG~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SUOMI.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SVENSKA.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\USENGL~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\505ENU~1.RTP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEISF.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEUPD.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\DEBUGA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCHW32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\README~1.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PATCH.LOG
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP6.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\50AAF.DLL
C:\PROGRA~1\ADOBE\ACROBA~2.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIE~1.OCX=C:\PROGRA~1\ADOBE\ACROBA~2.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIE~1.1
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSVCRT.DLL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSVCRT.1
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CTL3D32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\35351.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ACROBAT.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ADOBEINS.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PERMIS~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BRWSRPI.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ICCTEST.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BBRD1.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\SHFOLDER.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\LICENSE.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP5.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\35337.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_INS5576._MP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\ZDATAI51.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_WUTL951.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\5F64CB3.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BBRD1.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BBRD2.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL1.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTAL~1.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL2.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL3.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL4.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL5.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL6.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL7.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL8.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL9.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\LICENSE.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CBA.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTSCAN.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\MSGSYS.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\N32CALL.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NAVCUST2.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NAVEX32A.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NAVINS~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NAVKRNLN.VXD
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NTS.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PDS.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\QCONVERT.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PMIGQVB.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PMIGRA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\QSPAK32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\S32NAVN.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\RTVSTOP.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\TRANSMAN.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VIRSCAN1.DAT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VIRSCAN2.DAT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VIRSCAN3.DAT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VIRSCAN4.DAT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP7.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\5F64CB1.DLL
NUL=c:\WINDOWS\INSTAL~1\8F8E.MSI
NUL=c:\WINDOWS\APPLIC~1\MICROS~1\INSTAL~1\{63CB7~1\
NUL=c:\WINDOWS\APPLIC~1\MICROS~1\INSTAL~1\{63CB7~1\
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\EncKillD.exe
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\EASYIN~1\ENCMON.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\FONTS\OSAFONT.FONNUL=c:\windows\TEMP\GLB1A2B.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\INSTAL~1\15AE8.MSI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\APPLIC~1\MICROS~1\INSTAL~1\{CEE85~1\
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\EncKillD.exe
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\XDTOOLS.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\XDSMGR.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\XDNP32.DLL
C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEFWATCH.EXE=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEFWATCH.1
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_INS5576._MP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\ZDATAI51.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_WUTL951.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\5FA9FD6.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BBRD1.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BBRD2.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL1.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTAL~1.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL2.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL3.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL4.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL5.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL6.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL7.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL8.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL9.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\LICENSE.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CBA.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTSCAN.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\MSGSYS.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\N32CALL.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NAVCUST2.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NAVEX32A.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NAVINS~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NAVKRNLN.VXD
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NTS.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PDS.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\QCONVERT.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PMIGQVB.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PMIGRA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\QSPAK32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\S32NAVN.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\RTVSTOP.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\TRANSMAN.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VIRSCAN1.DAT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VIRSCAN2.DAT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VIRSCAN3.DAT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VIRSCAN4.DAT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP8.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\5FA9FD1.DLL
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\CLIPROXY.DLL
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVUSTUB.EXE
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\CLIPROXY.DLL
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\VPMSECE.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_INS5576._MP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\ZDATAI51.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_WUTL951.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\11076B.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BBRD1.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BBRD2.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL1.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTAL~1.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL2.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL3.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL4.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL5.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL6.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL7.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL8.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL9.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\LICENSE.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CBA.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTSCAN.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\MSGSYS.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\N32CALL.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NAVCUST2.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NAVEX32A.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NAVINS~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NAVKRNLN.VXD
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NTS.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PDS.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\QCONVERT.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PMIGQVB.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PMIGRA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\QSPAK32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\S32NAVN.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\RTVSTOP.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\TRANSMAN.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VIRSCAN1.DAT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VIRSCAN2.DAT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VIRSCAN3.DAT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VIRSCAN4.DAT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP9.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\110753.DLL
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\CLIPROXY.DLL
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVUSTUB.EXE
NUL=C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\CLIPROXY.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_INS5576._MP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\ZDATAI51.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_WUTL951.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CORECOMP.INI
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\1A3425.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\ISUNINST.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BBRD1.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\BBRD2.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL1.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTAL~1.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL2.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL3.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL4.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL5.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL6.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL7.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL8.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTALL9.BMP
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\LICENSE.TXT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\CBA.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\INSTSCAN.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\MSGSYS.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\N32CALL.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NAVCUST2.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NAVEX32A.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NAVINS~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NAVKRNLN.VXD
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\NTS.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PDS.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\QCONVERT.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PMIGQVB.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\PMIGRA~1.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\QSPAK32.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\S32NAVN.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\RTVSTOP.EXE
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\TRANSMAN.DLL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VIRSCAN1.DAT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VIRSCAN2.DAT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VIRSCAN3.DAT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VIRSCAN4.DAT
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\VALUE.SHL
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_ISTMP10.DIR\_ISTMP0.DIR\1A3409.DLL
NUL=c:\WINDOWS\TTFCACHE
NUL=c:\WINDOWS\TTFCACHE
NUL=c:\WINDOWS\TTFCACHE
NUL=c:\WINDOWS\TTFCACHE
NUL=c:\WINDOWS\TTFCACHE
NUL=c:\WINDOWS\TTFCACHE

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 27/6/2002, 12:35:10)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\IEGATOR.DLL

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

@ECHO OFF
rem
rem *** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE! ***
rem
rem This file was created by the System Configuration Utility as
rem a placeholder for your AUTOEXEC.BAT file. Your actual
rem AUTOEXEC.BAT file has been saved under the name AUTOEXEC.TSH.
rem

--------------------------------------------------

C:\CONFIG.SYS listing:

rem
rem *** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE! ***
rem
rem This file was created by the System Configuration Utility as
rem a placeholder for your CONFIG.SYS. Your actual CONFIG.SYS
rem file has been saved under the name CONFIG.TSH.
rem

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

@echo off
REM Notes:
REM DOSSTART.BAT is run whenenver you choose "Restart the computer 
REM in MS-DOS mode" from the Shutdown menu in Windows. It allows 
REM you to load programs that you might not want loaded in Windows, 
REM (because they have functional equivalents) but that you do 
REM want loaded under MS-DOS. The two primary candidates for 
REM this are MSCDEX and a real mode driver for the mouse you ship
REM with your system. Commands that you want present in both Windows
REM and MS-DOS should be placed in the Autoexec.bat in the 
REM \Image directory of your reference server. Please note that for
REM MSCDEX you will need to load the corresponding real-mode CD 
REM driver in Config.sys. This driver won't be used by Windows 98
REM but will be available prior to and after Windows 98 exits.
REM
REM This file is also helpful if you want to F8 boot into MS-DOS 7.0
REM before Windows loads and access the CD-ROM. All you have to do
REM is press F8 and then run DOSSTART to load MSCDEX and your real
REM mode mouse driver (no need to remember the command line parameters
REM for these two files.
REM
REM - You MUST explicitly specify the CD ROM Drive Letter for MSCDEX.
REM - The string following the /D: statement must explicitly match 
REM the string in CONFIG.SYS following your CD-ROM device driver.
REM MSCDEX.EXE /D:OEMCD001 /l:d
REM MOUSE.EXE
c:\maestro.com

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Disk Cleanup.job
Disk Defragmenter.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R1024/V31Controls/x86/w98/en/actsetup.cab

[DASWebDownload Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DASACT.DLL
CODEBASE = http://das.microsoft.com/activate/cab/x86/i486/NTANSI/retail/DASAct.cab

[{9DBAFCCF-592F-FFFF-FFFF-00608CEC297C}]
CODEBASE = http://download.weatherbug.com/minibug/tricklers/AWS/minibuginstaller.cab

[OPUCatalog Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OPUC.DLL
CODEBASE = http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab

[Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RUFSI.DLL
CODEBASE = http://security2.norton.com/SSC/SharedContent/sc/bin/cabsa.cab

[Symantec AntiVirus scanner]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\AVSNIFF.DLL
CODEBASE = http://security1.norton.com/SSC/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2002092801/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 95,084 bytes
Report generated in 9.053 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## twoteachigo (Sep 29, 2002)

I don't think there's any partition, since it only shows the C: (harddrive), A: (floppy), D: (CD-Rom) and E: (if have an extra item plugged in thru the USB port).

Why would it be looking for a temporary location for previously permanently saved JPG's & GIF's?
I keep those in C:\My Documents\My Pictures folder.
When I try to open one of the saved ones, I get "C:\My.bmp was not found"; I get the other message I mentioned in other posting above if try to open an incoming attachment to an email.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

First, with "show all files" ticked in Folder Options > View, do a File Search for *wininit.ini* and either delete it or rename it wininit.old

Make sure this is the *.ini* file and NOT wininit.exe or you will not be able to reboot Windows!!

This file is used during installs and uninstalls to accomplish tasks that cannot be done from within Windows. It is normally renamed wininit.bak after completing its mission and does not run again on boot up. Yours however remains.

Second, install and run Spybot following my instructions in this this post:

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=97657

Give us another post of your startuplist after that. It should not contain the wininit.ini file this time.

Now for the jpeg problem, try this first; if it doesn't work, I'll have something else for you:

select (highlight) a .jpg file. Then Shift+Right click on it. Select "Open With" from the menu and then select IExplore from the scroll menu. Put a check in "always use...", and click OK.


----------



## twoteachigo (Sep 29, 2002)

StartupList report, 10/13/2002, 11:15:28 PM
StartupList version: 1.34.0
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 (6.00.2600.0000)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AUDIORACK\ESSCDMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\RTVSCN95.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\DEFWATCH.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\VPEXRT.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYNAPTICS\SYNTP\SYNTPLPR.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SYNAPTICS\SYNTP\SYNTPENH.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IRMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\LOADQM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\IRXFER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALPLAYER\REALPLAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\VPTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MESSENGER\MSMSGS.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT ACTIVESYNC\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALSET\HELPEXPRESS\DEFAULT\HXIUL.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\MSWORKS\CALENDAR\WKCALREM.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EARTHLINK\TOOLBAR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\ALSET\HELPEXPRESS\DEFAULT\CLIENT\HELPEXP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\TAPISRV.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\RNAAPP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\EARTHLINK\CONNMON.EXE
C:\PKZIP\PKZIP\WINZIP.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Listing of startup folders:

Shell folders Startup:
[C:\WINDOWS\Start Menu\Programs\StartUp]
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSWorks\Calendar\WKCALREM.EXE
America Online Tray Icon.lnk = C:\America Online 4.0\aoltray.exe
EarthLink ToolBar.lnk = C:\Program Files\EarthLink\TOOLBAR.EXE
Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = c:\windows\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor = c:\windows\taskmon.exe
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
SynTPLpr = C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPLpr.exe
SynTPEnh = C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
IrMon = IrMon.exe
CriticalUpdate = c:\windows\SYSTEM\wucrtupd.exe -startup
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
LoadQM = loadqm.exe
RealTray = C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
vptray = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\VPTRAY.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

ESS CD Button Monitor = C:\Program Files\AudioRack\esscdmon.exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
rtvscn95 = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\RTVSCN95.EXE
defwatch = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\DEFWATCH.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Reminder = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\reminder.exe
MSMSGS = "C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe" /background
H/PC Connection Agent = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\MICROSOFT ACTIVESYNC\WCESCOMM.EXE"
Weather = C:\PROGRAM FILES\AWS\WEATHERBUG\WEATHER.EXE 1
HXIUL.EXE = C:\Program Files\Alset\HelpExpress\Default\HXIUL.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = c:\windows\msnmgsr1.exe

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = c:\windows\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}

[>IEPerUser] *
StubPath = RUNDLL32.EXE IEDKCS32.DLL,BrandIE4 SIGNUP

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 27/6/2002, 12:35:10)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\IEGATOR.DLL

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

@ECHO OFF
rem
rem *** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE! ***
rem
rem This file was created by the System Configuration Utility as
rem a placeholder for your AUTOEXEC.BAT file. Your actual
rem AUTOEXEC.BAT file has been saved under the name AUTOEXEC.TSH.
rem

--------------------------------------------------

C:\CONFIG.SYS listing:

rem
rem *** DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE! ***
rem
rem This file was created by the System Configuration Utility as
rem a placeholder for your CONFIG.SYS. Your actual CONFIG.SYS
rem file has been saved under the name CONFIG.TSH.
rem

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

@echo off
REM Notes:
REM DOSSTART.BAT is run whenenver you choose "Restart the computer 
REM in MS-DOS mode" from the Shutdown menu in Windows. It allows 
REM you to load programs that you might not want loaded in Windows, 
REM (because they have functional equivalents) but that you do 
REM want loaded under MS-DOS. The two primary candidates for 
REM this are MSCDEX and a real mode driver for the mouse you ship
REM with your system. Commands that you want present in both Windows
REM and MS-DOS should be placed in the Autoexec.bat in the 
REM \Image directory of your reference server. Please note that for
REM MSCDEX you will need to load the corresponding real-mode CD 
REM driver in Config.sys. This driver won't be used by Windows 98
REM but will be available prior to and after Windows 98 exits.
REM
REM This file is also helpful if you want to F8 boot into MS-DOS 7.0
REM before Windows loads and access the CD-ROM. All you have to do
REM is press F8 and then run DOSSTART to load MSCDEX and your real
REM mode mouse driver (no need to remember the command line parameters
REM for these two files.
REM
REM - You MUST explicitly specify the CD ROM Drive Letter for MSCDEX.
REM - The string following the /D: statement must explicitly match 
REM the string in CONFIG.SYS following your CD-ROM device driver.
REM MSCDEX.EXE /D:OEMCD001 /l:d
REM MOUSE.EXE
c:\maestro.com

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - C:\PROGRAM FILES\ADOBE\ACROBAT 5.0\READER\ACTIVEX\ACROIEHELPER.OCX - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Tune-up Application Start.job
Disk Cleanup.job
Disk Defragmenter.job
Windows Critical Update Notification.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\DIRECTOR\SWDIR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R1024/V31Controls/x86/w98/en/actsetup.cab

[DASWebDownload Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DASACT.DLL
CODEBASE = http://das.microsoft.com/activate/cab/x86/i486/NTANSI/retail/DASAct.cab

[OPUCatalog Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\OPUC.DLL
CODEBASE = http://office.microsoft.com/productupdates/content/opuc.cab

[Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RUFSI.DLL
CODEBASE = http://security2.norton.com/SSC/SharedContent/sc/bin/cabsa.cab

[Symantec AntiVirus scanner]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\AVSNIFF.DLL
CODEBASE = http://security1.norton.com/SSC/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab

[HouseCall Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLO~1\XSCAN53.OCX
CODEBASE = http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/2002092801/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 10,521 bytes
Report generated in 4.549 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Startups look better! No outstanding junkware that I can see, though I do occasionally miss something.

Any unresolved problems? Are you able to open jpegs and gifs?

If so, it might be a good idea to focus on them exclusively in a separate topic. It helps to be specific about a problem in the topic description to snag people who might understand it best.


----------



## twoteachigo (Sep 29, 2002)

I can't believe how fast you responded to my 2nd startup posting in the time it took me to check the jpg/gif's & do the DOS level work and restart so I could come back and tell you how that went! Both worked fine-- wondering where the connection for their opening in Corel Photo House (which is still on my laptop) went? Anyways, it's fine with me using IE & now I'm even getting a preview of each picture at the side of "My Pictures" with the saved ones prior to my even opening them, which I hadn't had before :0)

My Outlook and general running of my computer seems to have become happier in the past week or so since I began looking into all these things you've all posted to me. I'm going to see how it goes now and start a new posting if something specific returns. I was going to do that to begin with, but at first there was so much that needed help that I couldn't get onto specific topics yet, and then it became easier for me to keep track of it all by just keeping it under this one thread, even as postings became related to only certain problems/topics!

Thank you so much... I feel like we've really made progress!
Your site has been a life-saver resource & a learning experience.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Sounds good to me, and you're certainly welcome. I'll put a "resolved" on this particular thread then, and we can focus on other more specific issues as needed. If I can help there I will, it just depends on the nature of the problem.


----------

